# Burton Custom vs. Lib Tech TRS MTX vs. GNU Riders Choice MTX: Deck/Binding Suggestion



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

Rome Anthem / Agent and also sierrasnowboard.com has 40% off 2009 boards/bindings right now.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Get the TRS MTX.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

ive got the trs mtx and it is great for all mountain and carving. the speed im not sure about. i usually beat my friend who rides a custon on flatter urfaces, but i wax my board more often and weigh less.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

paul07ss said:


> Rome Anthem / Agent and also sierrasnowboard.com has 40% off 2009 boards/bindings right now.


thanks man...that site has better deals than the one I was just checkin out...

good lookin out!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

crazyface said:


> ive got the trs mtx and it is great for all mountain and carving. the speed im not sure about. i usually beat my friend who rides a custon on flatter urfaces, but i wax my board more often and weigh less.


Do you free carve/have you free carved on it? and how does it hold up? any chatter when you're bombin' down black diamonds?? (most of the nj/pa dbl black diamonds run more like west coast blue squares)

What size would you recommend?
154/157? (5'10" 145lbs)

You don't feel the MTX grips too much?


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Have you looked at the Burton Hero.. I was looking at a custom and was recommended the Hero over it...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Never summer sl-r 156 w/ rome targas or 390s [/thread]


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

I ride Custom 56 and Cartels. Not the ICS, though.

For the riding you do, you'll be happy. Pretty responsive with decent pop. The board def is not near the stiffness of the X.

Peter Glenn has Burton on sale. Big savings.

For this setup...

$399 Board
$179 Bindings

You'll be hardpressed to find any deals much better than that unless you walk in the stores.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> Have you looked at the Burton Hero.. I was looking at a custom and was recommended the Hero over it...


The guys at my local shop all sweat the lib-tech, tech. They say the Hero is r/c but not true "rocker" tech like anything from the mervin boards (gnu, lib, etc).

Personally, I could do w/o the r/c tech. I feel like it'd just wash out from under you if you tried to set your stance back especially for those runs in the cherry back country pow. So you've gotta centered on the board [someone correct me if i'm wrong - it just seems like that's how the physics would play out]. Riding in powder has never been an issue. I spent the last few seasons in Tahoe (ah! I miss it!!) and since moving back to the Ice Coast I've actually had to adjust my riding a bit.

I haven't done much diggin onn the Hero cause that tech isn't what I'm looking for

There's madd noise about the reverse camber/rocker/banana tech in the park. If stomping in the park is your jam then you might wanna ask around and keep in mind the guys in my shop all ride Lib-Tech and generally seem to be biased for the Mervin product.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

stevetim said:


> I ride Custom 56 and Cartels. Not the ICS, though.
> 
> For the riding you do, you'll be happy. Pretty responsive with decent pop. The board def is not near the stiffness of the X.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! I've been feelin the custom for a while and was trying to cut through the hype of the newest innovations Mervin was throwin down to find some truth. I'm still kinda half and half on the MTX vs. traditional sidecuts/edges. I would love to demo one and guess I'll have to find a shop even if it's 2 hours away if I'll feel comfortable making the switch over....

I wish I made the decision sooner I could have got the 09 Custom ICS and 09 Magenta Cartel ESTs for $480!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok...so I couldn't resist the sales and I'm kickin myself in the ass for not doing this yesterday when sierra had their 40% off and the gear I wanted in stock.

DogFunk is the truth and the guys over there hooked me up with as close to a price match as they could, bumped up shipping to 2-day and as usual their UNLIMITED Lifetime return policy. As long as you're alive and for whatever reason you can return your gear for a full refund no questions asked...

I got the 156 ICS Custom and Burton Hail Boots.
I'm still looking for the Cartel ESTs (Magenta) in Medium...(should have got this yesterday...oh well).

I can't wait til it gets here...
Guess I'll update when I break the goods in one of these upcoming weekends


----------

